# Rectangular shower drain cover removal tool?



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Comaboy said:


> I need to remove the rectangular drain cover in the shower.
> 
> There are no visible slots for screws/bolts. The drain cover is square and is 3.75 inches per side. There are 5 round drainage holes on each side for a total of 25. Not sure of the brand - may be Kohler or Hansgrohe.
> 
> Any info about the tool type, tool name and an online source would be great. Thanks!


Ayuh,... Looks like it's grouted in, just like a tile,....

Why ya need to take it out,..??

Might have to grout it back in,...


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

It probably is a grouted in / friction fit tile drain.

There is a plastic T handle that will screw into the corner holes to wiggle it loose... often have to regrout...

You may be able to pop it with just a 90 degree pick...

Best


----------



## Comaboy (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks. Have to regrout and replace some of those cracked tiles. Would love to just walk away, but buyer wants repair done.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

First looks says it is grouted in place but by looking closer I think I see that the drain is grouted in place but not the drain-screen. It appears to me to be a "friction-fit" drain cover. Go Easy - it will be easy to screw it up prying on it.


----------



## Comaboy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Found the tool*

It is an Ebbe grate T-puller. Noticed that the central hole in the grate has two tabs on the underside. Now I just need to figure out which tool is right. Thanks to everybody who replied.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

What is under that floor tile? Something looks a little fishy there.


----------



## Comaboy (Feb 26, 2015)

Under the tile? You must have x-ray vision. 
Given the tile cracks and the grout cracks, could be anything. You have some thoughts?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Comaboy said:


> Under the tile? You must have x-ray vision.
> Given the tile cracks and the grout cracks, could be anything. *You have some thoughts*?


Well yes...it acts as if there is a Styrofoam shower pan under there but the drain that is normally used with those things isn't usually an EBBE I don't think, but it could be I guess. Typically a cement floor slope won't cause/allow tiles to erupt in that fashion.

It is almost as if the plumbing is loose and sinking a little when someone stands on it. Also not typical of a cement shower floor.

What are your plans?


----------



## Comaboy (Feb 26, 2015)

I think it is the drain body - if you are looking through the grate holes. See this web page: 
http://www.ebbesquaredrains.com/shower-drains/cat_5.html

I didn't know there were Styrofoam shower pans. The GC for our current renovation has a tile guy he is sending over. Could be a new shower pan (4th for this house in 16 years!)


----------

